# Virtual Pdf Printer Driver Won't install and Fixes won't work



## Steve R (Oct 28, 2015)

Been having issues installing PrimoPDF on my system (Windows XP SP3) following a total reinstall of Windows XP SP3 - never had an issue before installing it. (Ironicly, I had to do the total reinstall of WinXP due to a real printer not instaling properly!)

I am currently getting the 1797 error, (and in safe mode I got 1722,)

I have tried every possible fix I could find on line - I reinsalled window's installer, I cleared the registry and old files, I tried a clean boot, I tried safe mode, etc.

I'm stumped actually on this one. I don't feel up to reinstalling WinXP and my system drivers again.

Any suggestions?

Now the funny thing is, in the add printer section, the virual port for the PrimoPDF does show up.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 28, 2015)

Try a different PDF printer like CutePDF or FoxIt Reader? Go to Ninite.com and get a quick and simple installer, heck install both so you can test to see if they both have the same issues.

Is the 1797 and 1722 errors what comes up as an error due to processing or an EventID? Do you have an older version of PrimoPDF that might not cause this issue with that old of an OS?

Welcome to TPU! Hopefully we can get your issues resolved or find another solution!


----------



## Steve R (Oct 28, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome

This has happened with several different virtual pdf drivers once I started having issues with the Primo, I tried several others

Every Primo I had on hand, from 2.0 to 4.1 were all ones I've used on Windows XP SP2 and/or 3 without issues with install or use.

The 1797 (and 1722 when I tried in safe mode) error occur durring the tail end of the instilation process. Then the error notice pops up. 

It shows partly installed (including all the programs files-dll in the system32-Spool-driver folder) and requires an uninstall of the bad install. Somewhere along the lines, it's not completing the install properly.

I'm at a loss.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 28, 2015)

You might be able, if needed, to get the old version, here at oldapps web site (disclaimer: I do not vouch for this site... check any and downloads with your fav malware/antivirus apps): Old Version of PrimoPDF for Windows XP

PrimoPDF forums are down it seems... however, I found this at PCReview forums, quote from "Unable to Install "Software" Printers":



> With the capable assistance of Snappy Fax technical support I was able to
> solve the problem. There are two elements to the problem.
> 
> 1. Path environmental variable must point to the sytem32 and wbem
> ...



Same solution on MSDN thread, "cannot install printer driver in XP Embedded": 





> I cannot even believe it but I fixed it.  It took me almost a week tracking down the problem on and off.  After doing exhaustive searches I noticed that there are many people having the same problem, mostly on XP Pro.  Common solution is an error in environment path to /system32\wbem folder and the virtual driver installer cannot locat framedyn.dll which is necessary for the driver to install.
> 
> I just found out that framedyn.dll is not the only file necessary for this install.  srclient.dll must also reside in system32 for any virtual printer driver to install.  This file is included in "System Restore Core" component which was not part of my XPE image.
> 
> ...


----------



## Steve R (Oct 28, 2015)

Tried all that already - everything is where is supposed to be and pointing to and it still doesn't install.


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 28, 2015)

have you tried do pdf printer?
http://www.dopdf.com/quick-download.php


----------



## Steve R (Oct 28, 2015)

micropage7 said:


> have you tried do pdf printer?
> http://www.dopdf.com/quick-download.php



I have tried a number of pdf printers - it happens to all of them


----------



## Steve R (Oct 28, 2015)

I have also run windows repair as well, and this still happenes.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 28, 2015)

Did you install the 32 bit or 64 bit version of Windows XP?  Make sure you are trying to install the correct version of the pdf software.

Run this .net repair tool: Microsoft .NET Framework Repair Tool

If you don't have .net v.4 on your computer, install it:  Microsoft .NET Framework 4 (Web Installer)

You can check for versions with this:  ASoft .NET Version Detector


----------



## micropage7 (Oct 28, 2015)

umm have you checked your service >> print spooler?


----------



## Kursah (Oct 28, 2015)

Have you tried running the installation as administrator? I am sure your primary account is admin, but I do recall that even on XP sometimes forcing a run as admin was still required.

+1 to checking the Print Spooler service, you could also run CMD as admin and use the following commands:

NET STOP SPOOLER  <- This will stop the spooler service

NET START SPOOLER  <- This will start the spooler service

You do say you have tried "a number of pdf printers" but you don't specify which ones, can you add some more details as to what you have tried thus far? The more you provide, the more focused this can get.

We know you're on a semi-fresh installation. You might also consider running system file checker against your OS to ensure you don't have integrity issues. I would run CHKDSK first.

Open CMD with administrative privileges, run CHKDSK, if find errors, run CHKDSK /F and reboot. Run again, if errors found again, likely corrupt system or a bad hard disk are culprits.

If passes, then run SFC /SCANNOW in an elevated CMD session (run as admin for elevated session). More info: https://www.microsoft.com/resources...ddocs/en-us/system_file_checker.mspx?mfr=true

Keep us posted!


----------



## Steve R (Oct 28, 2015)

95Viper said:


> Did you install the 32 bit or 64 bit version of Windows XP?  Make sure you are trying to install the correct version of the pdf software.
> 
> Run this .net repair tool: Microsoft .NET Framework Repair Tool
> 
> ...



*My System is 32 bit, and yes, it's the correct version of PrimoPDF.*

*All is right with these - everything is up to day and no issues, ran the tool, make sure everything was correct and working - they are. Had Framwork 4 in the system but reinstaled it. Didn't help*



micropage7 said:


> umm have you checked your service >> print spooler?
> View attachment 68837



*spooler service is fine and wrk *



Kursah said:


> Have you tried running the installation as administrator? I am sure your primary account is admin, but I do recall that even on XP sometimes forcing a run as admin was still required.
> 
> +1 to checking the Print Spooler service, you could also run CMD as admin and use the following commands:
> 
> ...



S*pooler service stared and stoped with no issues CHKDSK found no errors and issues*

This is why it is frustrating - the install goes to a little over the middle of the configuration step then the error message comes up.  The program is placed into the proper folder "Windows\System32\Spool\drivers\w32x86" all the files are there, it's like there's something blocking the completion of the install.  (The "add a printer" function shows the virtual port for the Primo and no driver, nor does using any other PS driver work. ) It's like the pieces are all there in the computer but not put together.

Yes, the PrimoPDF is compatable with 32 bit - it's the same one I've used with this system for years. In fact i've upgraded through the years with no problems. I've trade from 2.0 to 4.0 all have worked with XP/SP2 & SP3 with no issues.

I've tried a cross-section of other well known/popular pdf virtual drivers and all had the same intall issues. Such as pdf 995, CutePDF, Pdf Creator / Pdf Architect, Bullzip PDF Printer, dopfg

Frustrating isn't it.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 29, 2015)

Wow, sorry, you are having the problem.  The forum members need to ask questions to get to the crux of the problem; and, even may ask you to try things.
So, all caps seem you are yelling at us for helping... not a good thing.
We are not at your keyboard and we don't have eyes there... if we were there it would probably be easier to figure out.

One last bit of trying to help... disable any antivirus/anti-malware and firewall, turn off DEP (if you are using it) and try it.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 29, 2015)

Wish I had an XP machine to test out and see if I could duplicate your issues @Steve R . Hate to say it, but might be time to move on from the 16 y/o OS no longer supported by...anything really. Not that that is the answer, but as 95Vipre put it, not being there, the more details we get the better.

Have you checked event logs? https://www.microsoft.com/resources...roddocs/en-us/snap_event_viewer.mspx?mfr=true

Does PrimoPDF require .NET 4.0? What about 2.0, 2.5 and 3? Though if it needed them, it should prompt. Might not hurt to do another repair installation.

I am really curious what your event logs are saying for reported errors and EventID's. Could be something else entirely, like even DEP (Data Execution Prevention) as Vipre suggested.

I do believe that Google Chrome has Print to PDF built in...I could be wrong there though. 

You haven't tried FoxIT PDF Reader, I would recommend trying that, removing Adobe (what version of Adobe PDF are you using?) and see if that changes anything. Likely not at this rate seeing how you've tried other ones...but it is worth a shot being a fully fledged reader and print driver that replaces Adobe quite well.

You can get it from it's main site or from Ninite.com in a mini installer that bypasses any bloatware with the software they list..super useful and I use it A LOT. 

If you choose to use Adobe, you might try this: https://forums.adobe.com/thread/1076693 and/or this https://helpx.adobe.com/acrobat/kb/troubleshoot-pdf-printing-acrobat-reader.html


I feel we're missing something here...so please read up on how to and scour your event logs around the times you're attempting to install and receiving the errors to see if anything is being posted that we could better research. This seems to be an uncommon error though.

Did you perform the SFC /Scannow also as I suggested prior? You mention CHKDSK was OK, and that's a good thing, but doesn't mean your system files are not corrupted. Is this issue the only issue you're having with your PC? Are there other things or programs you're experiencing troubles with as well?


----------



## Steve R (Oct 29, 2015)

95Viper said:


> So, all caps seem you are yelling at us for helping... not a good thing.



Er, I Didn't type in caps, All I did was type several lines in bold so my general response can stand out since I am responding to several people at once.  Are you seeing it as caps? 

This is very frustating, But i'm hardling going to type in caps.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 29, 2015)

Steve R said:


> Are you seeing it as caps?


I did when I first logged on... I was half awake and the bold looked capped.  My error.

I understand it is frustrating, however, you will survive this small pita.

Did you try the new suggestions that @Kursah and I gave?


----------



## Steve R (Oct 29, 2015)

Kursah said:


> Wish I had an XP machine to test out and see if I could duplicate your issues @Steve R . Hate to say it, but might be time to move on from the 16 y/o OS no longer supported by...anything really. Not that that is the answer, but as 95Vipre put it, not being there, the more details we get the better.
> 
> Have you checked event logs? https://www.microsoft.com/resources...roddocs/en-us/snap_event_viewer.mspx?mfr=true
> 
> ...



Well, consitering there's never been an issue with or the other older programs I use (99% which are the final version), there's no need to upgrade Windows XP - this program installed and worked fine over the years, different versions, both XP2 and XP3.

I am wondering if another program, or changes made by one is causing the issue.  As I mentioned, prior to this clean redo due to a new HP printer, the computer was doing the same thing - not installing the HP's driver. (Nor was it accepting another similar driver) so I am wondering what was causing that problem is now casuing this. Primo was the last program I tried to installed.  (Just as my HP was before I had to redo everything
) Currently then and now all the same software is installed. Both are the "last" program being istalled and both were printers - one real, one virtual.  Maybe something in the event logs can shed a little light?

Norton is my anti-virus but I unstalled that and tried, and still the issue.

Yes, I ran the SFC / Scannow. All fine there.

Found the event logs - After my latest attempt, I will post it in the thread

I have NET. 1.1 (SP1), 2.0 (SP2), 3.0 (Sp1), 3.5 (SP1), and 4.0 all intalled and showing no issues

On the DEP it doesn't show ANY programs on the "Turn on DEP for all programs and services except those I select." to select to have DEP turned off. So how can it be turned off, or is that another dead end.


----------



## 95Viper (Oct 29, 2015)

Steve R said:


> So how can it be turned off, or is that another dead end.



Oops , forgot that one:  Disable and Turn Off (or Enable or Turn On) Data Execution Prevention (DEP) in Windows

After testing, turn it back on for windows essential services and programs only... I have run across a couple apps that were not friendly with it.


----------



## Steve R (Oct 29, 2015)

95Viper said:


> Oops , forgot that one:  Disable and Turn Off (or Enable or Turn On) Data Execution Prevention (DEP) in Windows
> 
> After testing, turn it back on for windows essential services and programs only... I have run across a couple apps that were not friendly with it.



Well, Disabling/Turning off DEP didn't help - still won't install.


----------



## Steve R (Oct 29, 2015)

Here's the event log for the last attempted install 

Event Type:    Information
Event Source:    MsiInstaller
Event Category:    None
Event ID:    1040
Date:        10/29/2015
Time:        5:26:10 AM
User:        N-0DC8F1BACE584\Stephen
Computer:    N-0DC8F1BACE584
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 1040 ) in Source ( MsiInstaller ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: C:\Program Files\activePDF\PrimoPDF\vccrt.msi, 3024, (NULL), (NULL), (NULL), , .


Event Type:    Information
Event Source:    MsiInstaller
Event Category:    None
Event ID:    1042
Date:        10/29/2015
Time:        5:26:10 AM
User:        NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Computer:    N-0DC8F1BACE584
Description:
The description for Event ID ( 1042 ) in Source ( MsiInstaller ) cannot be found. The local computer may not have the necessary registry information or message DLL files to display messages from a remote computer. You may be able to use the /AUXSOURCE= flag to retrieve this description; see Help and Support for details. The following information is part of the event: C:\Program Files\activePDF\PrimoPDF\vccrt.msi, 3024, (NULL), (NULL), (NULL), , .

However, no discription is shown using /AUXSOURCE= flag, just this same data.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 29, 2015)

Researching a little into both issues (sorry, limited on time this morning) shows that there should be another error or two posted as well. These are informational error postings, but might not provide enough to be diagnostic as MSI Installer failure codes are general error codes.

http://www.eventid.net/display-eventid-1042-source-MsiInstaller-eventno-10804-phase-1.htm

http://www.eventid.net/display-eventid-1040-source-MsiInstaller-eventno-10770-phase-1.htm



> If the installation fails, you need to look for other events that may have more relevant information about the source of the problem.



Keep digging, but it seems you're getting closer to an answer.


----------



## Steve R (Oct 29, 2015)

Kursah said:


> Researching a little into both issues (sorry, limited on time this morning) shows that there should be another error or two posted as well. These are informational error postings, but might not provide enough to be diagnostic as MSI Installer failure codes are general error codes.
> 
> http://www.eventid.net/display-eventid-1042-source-MsiInstaller-eventno-10804-phase-1.htm
> 
> ...



I didn't have any other information directly listed for MSI INstaller for the time stamp - is there another process I should be looking for information and where?

I am still wondering if a program installed before I attepmed PrimoPDF is causing this issue. (Directly or indirectly) But I have no idea which one.

On a similar line of thought,  The only other printers installed is my HP Deskjet 2540 seriesand the MS XPS document writer. (My Addobe Reader is X) Besides Norton, I have the free versions of  SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition & Malwarebytes Anti-Malware and I have Firefox, Internext Explorer and Google Browsers.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 29, 2015)

Well here's the deal, being a fresh installation, or recently fresh, what would you lose by performing a fresh installation to SP3 again? Is your copy SP3 or upgraded to SP3? I'm curious if an update, .NET install, or even a VB install is causing the issue. So you could start clean again or we can keep trying things.

With Event logs you could look at System, Programs and Security to see if there are other postings in those time regions causing issues. MSI are Microsoft installation executable files.

If a program you installed before is causing the issue or changed something with the system, you can try uninstalling it. Have you setup System Restore on that system? If not what you might do is create one before each program install going forward or after your next fresh OS install. Could help with diagnostics by being able to roll back with more granularity.

MS XPS writer is a default OS installed print driver, so no worries there. I can't imagine the HP printer is causing issues...but I have had more negative experiences and spent more time diagnosing HP printers to make the function correctly than any other brand including Epson, Brother, Konica, Ricoh, etc. So might be worth uninstalling to see if something there might be blocking it.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Steve R (Oct 29, 2015)

Kursah said:


> Well here's the deal, being a fresh installation, or recently fresh, what would you lose by performing a fresh installation to SP3 again? Is your copy SP3 or upgraded to SP3? I'm curious if an update, .NET install, or even a VB install is causing the issue. So you could start clean again or we can keep trying things.
> 
> With Event logs you could look at System, Programs and Security to see if there are other postings in those time regions causing issues. MSI are Microsoft installation executable files.
> 
> ...



I want to troubleshoot this problem rather than do a clean start, as I mentioned this happened before this one I'm working on with  installation with my HP (Which is why I had to do the current install I'm working with) - so something somewhere is blocking printer installs both times. I don't want this to happen a third time.

I have system restore set up and have tried to restore to several past points - and it's unable to complete any of them. This is odd to say the least - if it's connected or not, who knows.

The update or NET. angle is interesting. How might a VB Install affect this. The common denominator does seem that the XP/SP3 update and NET. were both up to date (and in the case of SP3, the final updates) 

SP3 is an upgrade downloaded from MS. My install disc is XP/SP2.  I wonder if my HP printer rated only for SP/3 would run in SP2 if i'd go back to SP2, but would that also affect the NET. Framwork compatablity? Every other program I use will work with SP2

I don't know eitherway if it's a program or an update.

How might a VB Install affect this?

The only other event logs atound the time of the last install are this:

Event Type:    Information
Event Source:    Service Control Manager
Event Category:    None
Event ID:    7035
Date:        10/29/2015
Time:        5:26:10 AM
User:        NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Computer:    N-0DC8F1BACE584
Description:
The Windows Installer service was successfully sent a start control.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

Event Type:    Information
Event Source:    Service Control Manager
Event Category:    None
Event ID:    7036
Date:        10/29/2015
Time:        5:26:10 AM
User:        N/A
Computer:    N-0DC8F1BACE584
Description:
The Windows Installer service entered the running state.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.


Is other computer data or program information that might be helpful?


----------



## Kursah (Oct 30, 2015)

Visual Basic runtimes are relied on quite a bit along with .Net framework stuff, many times I've had to perform a repair install on VB installations to resolve program and odd system issues.

Well and part of why I suggest a fresh install is so you can take the time to know what updates you have done, what programs you have installed, and do them each one at a time, so that you can better diagnose what might cause this. No it's not the preferred method, but in the time you've taken to diagnose this thus far we could've had dozens of XP, Vista, 7, 8 or 10. But I also understand the challenge you're facing...I just wish that system was on my bench so I could spend time with it as well. I also like a good diagnostic challenge of odd system issues, and it's been a looong time since I've got to even mess with an XP machine that wasn't just running to support legacy DOS applications for a corporation that has too much invested in equipment that relies on it.

I might have to see if I can dig up an SP3 ISO and test a VM to see if I can attempt to duplicate the issue. I had an SP3 disc somewhere...my SP2 one has been long gone. 

Seeing that System Restore isn't working leads me to wonder if there are other issues going on, whether it is system-related or program-related, that would make me think something with the system has issues not easily found. Not that Xp System Restore was all that good to begin with, it was usually semi-useful.

If I can fire up a VM, I'll sure try to duplicate what you have going on. You could always uninstall everything you previously installed (or remove what you can), and try from that point to see if that works as well. 

Is Norton all you use for AVAM? (AntiVirus AntiMalware) I prefer Malwarebytes, I've seen a lot get by Norton and haven't really been impressed with it in recent years. I also recommend not relying on just one solution, as no single solution is good enough for modern security risks, especially an old OS that isn't supported like what you're using...it can be a playground for someone to screw with you. Even if you run MBAM free, i'd recommend it as something secondary to Norton...and honestly, I'd replace Norton with AVG, Panda, Nod, Webroot, or even MBAM Premium in a heartbeat and not think twice. But that is just my experience and may make no difference, but it might. 

Unplug from the web on that PC, remove Norton, try and install Primo and let me know. If not, I'd say uninstall everything you can that you had installed prior, except for drivers for your system (not including printer). See if we can't create a situation where it will work and then expand from that. If we can create that situation, you will know how to get back to that point, and then moving forward will be diagnostic for you until you find the culprit.


----------



## Steve R (Oct 30, 2015)

Well, I removed norton and it still didn't install. So doesn't look like I have many choices left. Thanks to the system restore logs I know the exact order of every thing I installed, so if I uninstall everything and start that way or do a clean re-install of XP I know what I did in which order. 

If I go the uninstall route, should I remove the NET. Framwork and reinsall them as I go along? 

Yes, Norton is tne only active anti-viral I use., with SuperAntiSpyware and Malwate Bytes installed and manually run ever few days.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 30, 2015)

Okay well your manual solutions are.good in my book. Even with Norton + those you should be okay. 

I would uninstall .Net also...get it as close to a fresh install as you can. 

I'd like to know the answer to this riddle. Thanks for sticking with it!


----------



## Steve R (Oct 30, 2015)

Kursah said:


> Okay well your manual solutions are.good in my book. Even with Norton + those you should be okay.
> 
> I would uninstall .Net also...get it as close to a fresh install as you can.
> 
> I'd like to know the answer to this riddle. Thanks for sticking with it!



Well ,hopefully this will help me find the program or whatnot that is cuasing the issue.


----------



## Kursah (Oct 30, 2015)

That's the goal. I did also find my XP SP3 installation, so I will see if I can spin up a virtual machine this weekend and see if I can duplicate what you're experiencing.


----------



## Steve R (Oct 31, 2015)

Well, after process of elimination, and a fresh install of XP, I have reason to believe it the the NET causing the issue.  I didn't install them in order either time so that might be it, as I can't seem to find any other possible issue. The system wouldn't let me uninstall 3.0 so that;s why I did a clean install - twice actually once I confirmed the issue.

So knowing which programs used which NET, I installed 1.1 and 2.0  - installed Primo - no issues! Then I installed 3.0 and installed my HP (minimum requirements as 3.0), worked so that solved that issue. Then I installed the remaining programs and anti-virals and installed 3.5 and 4.0 and everything works, no issues.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Kursah (Oct 31, 2015)

Nice work!


----------

